# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  تفاوت ها و شباهت های شبکه های عصبی، منطق فازی و الگوریتم ژنتیک

## Sh. Holmes

با عرض سلام خدمت همه عزیزان
من در مورد شبکه های عصبی، منطق فازی و (علی الخصوص) الگوریتم ژنتیک مقدمتا مطالبی را مطالعه کردم... اما سوالی که در ابتدا برایم پیش آمد این بود که:
تفاوت ها و شباهت های این روش ها در چیست؟ مزیت ها و ضعف های این روش ها در مقایسه با یکدیگر در چیست؟
یا بهتر بگویم فرض کنید در صنعت به مساله ای برخورد می کنید که می خواهید از این روش ها برای حل آن استفاده کنید، از کجا باید دانست که کدام روش برای مساله مورد نظر بهتر است؟ 
ممنون و سپاسگذارم

----------


## amir_saniyan

سلام

مسلما الگوریتم‌های ژنتیکی و شبکه‌های عصبی هر دو ابزارند. ممکنه که به جای همدیگر به کار روند. ویژگی شبکه عصبی این است که یک بار به اون آموزش می‌دی و بعد از آموزش، بر اساس چیزهایی که آموزش دیده خروجی رو بسیار سریع تولید می‌کنه. اما الگوریتم ژنتیک جز تکنیک‌های جستجو قلمداد می‌شه و هدف اون پیدا کردنه جواب مناسب از بین انبوه راه حل‌های مساله است.

----------


## galaxy.ice

منطق فازیم واسه اینه که مسائل ریز و تصمیم گیری سطح پایین به تصمیم گیری سطح بالا تبدیل شه!

----------


## ali20325

سلام اگر کسی در مورد کاربرد شبکه عصبی فازی در بازار بورس مطلبی داره برام بذاره،ممنون میشم

----------


## meytim

> با عرض سلام خدمت همه عزیزان
> من در مورد شبکه های عصبی، منطق فازی و (علی الخصوص) الگوریتم ژنتیک مقدمتا مطالبی را مطالعه کردم... اما سوالی که در ابتدا برایم پیش آمد این بود که:
> تفاوت ها و شباهت های این روش ها در چیست؟ مزیت ها و ضعف های این روش ها در مقایسه با یکدیگر در چیست؟
> یا بهتر بگویم فرض کنید در صنعت به مساله ای برخورد می کنید که می خواهید از این روش ها برای حل آن استفاده کنید، از کجا باید دانست که کدام روش برای مساله مورد نظر بهتر است؟ ممنون و سپاسگذارم




 شبکه‏های عصبی يك روش شناسائي سيستمها است، منطق فازی يك نوع نگرش به مسائل است، و الگوریتم ژنتیک يك روش بهگزيني است. اين سه مقوله منطقاً هيچ ارتباطي به هم ندارند، تا بخواهيد با هم مقايسه كنيد. هركدام براي كاريست. براي نمونه اگر قرار باشد مدل نوسانات ارزش يك زوج‏ارز، مانند GBP/JPY، را در بازار فاركس مدل كنيد، مي‏توانيد يك شبكة عصبي براي آن طراحي كنيد. در شبكة پيش‏گفته مي‏توانيد از ديدگاه منطق فازي هم استفاده كنيد. براي يافتن پارامترهاي چنين شبكه‏اي، مي‏توانيد يك تابع ارزش تعريف كرده و با استفاده از روشهاي بهگزيني مقدار كمينه يا بيشينة اين تابع ارزش را بيابيد. با ابن كار پارامترهاي سيستم به دست مي‏آيد و در حقيقت، سيستم شناسايي مي‏شود. براي يافتن كمينه يا بيشينة تابع ارزش پيش‏گفته مي‏توانيد از الگوريتم ژنتيك استفاده كنيد. در اين نمونه، مي‏بينيد كه از هر سه مقوله‏اي كه بيان كرده بوديد، استفاده شد، اما لزومي ندارد كه از هر سه استفاده كنيد. در ضمن هيچ كدام از آنها را نمي‏توانيد به جاي ديگري استفاده كنيد. 
پي‏نوشت: من بيش از 10 تا پروژة شبكه‏هاي عصبي، بيش از 5 تا پروژة منطق فازي، و بيش از 30 تا پروژة الگوريتم ژنتيك در مقطع ليسانس و فوق ليسانس انجام داده‏ام. براي الگوريتم ژنتيك زيربخش آخر از آخرين بخش كتاب "شگردهاي عددي" رو هم مي‏تونيد بخونيد. موقعي كه من اون كتاب رو نوشتم، هنوز شركت MathWorks جعبه‏ابزار الگوريتم ژنتيك رو ارائه نداده بود، واسه همين برنامه‏ها رو خودم نوشتم. برنامه‏هاي كتاب رو مي‏تونيد از لينك زير دانلود كنيد. http://mmnrecipes.blogspot.com 

برنامه‏هاي الگوريتم ژنتيك اين كتاب ساده‏تر از آني هست كه شركت MathWorks داده؛ اين طبيعي است، چون يك نفر كجا و يك تيم كجا؟ اما در هر صورت مفاهيم آن را داخل كتاب توضيح دادم و برنامه‏هايش هم قبل از اينكه كتاب را چاپ كنم حداقل براي 20 تا پروژة ليسانس و فوق ليسانس تست شده است. به نظر من پيش‏نياز نمي‏خواهد، چون مفاهيمش خيلي ساده است. البته بعضيها يك سري مفاهيم پيچيده را به هر مبحثي اضافه مي‏كنند؛ من اين كار را نكرده‏ام. فقط بايد متلب بلد باشيد، كه آن را هم در بخش اول كتاب به طور خلاصه گفته‏ام.

----------


## مهرایزد

> شبکه‏های عصبی يك روش شناسائي سيستمها است، منطق فازی يك نوع نگرش به مسائل است، و الگوریتم ژنتیک يك روش بهگزيني است. اين سه مقوله منطقاً هيچ ارتباطي به هم ندارند، تا بخواهيد با هم مقايسه كنيد. هركدام براي كاريست. براي نمونه اگر قرار باشد مدل نوسانات ارزش يك زوج‏ارز، مانند GBP/JPY، را در بازار فاركس مدل كنيد، مي‏توانيد يك شبكة عصبي براي آن طراحي كنيد. در شبكة پيش‏گفته مي‏توانيد از ديدگاه منطق فازي هم استفاده كنيد.....


درود ،
من دارم رو همین زمینه کار می کنم و می خوام که یه نرم افزار برای تحلیل و پیش بینی مارکت فارکس برای خودم بنویسم. با توجه به مثالی که زدید می خواستم بدونم در این زمینه می تونید منو راهنمایی کنید و بهترین مسیری رو که می تونم طی کنم رو با توجه به تجربه ای که دارید بفرمایید.

شاد و پیروز باشید
مهـــــــــــــرایـــــــ  زد

----------


## hamed jalili

اصلی ترین کاربرد ها : 

الگوریتم ژنتیک : حل تقریبی یا قطعی مسائلی که راه حلی قطعی برای حل آنها وجود ندارد با استفاده از هیورستیک های جستجوی سراسری .

شبکه های عصبی : حل قطعی مسائلی در جامعه یادگرفته شده که قابل پیش بینی نیستند .

منطق فازی : حل مسائلی که به دلیل مطلق نبودن فضای صورت مساله نمی توان به جواب مطلق رسید.
مثلا
- آیا علی مهربان است ؟
- علی چه قدر مهربان است ؟




.

----------


## meytim

> درود ،
> من دارم رو همین زمینه کار می کنم و می خوام که یه نرم افزار برای تحلیل و پیش بینی مارکت فارکس برای خودم بنویسم. با توجه به مثالی که زدید می خواستم بدونم در این زمینه می تونید منو راهنمایی کنید و بهترین مسیری رو که می تونم طی کنم رو با توجه به تجربه ای که دارید بفرمایید.
> 
> شاد و پیروز باشید
> مهـــــــــــــرایـــــــ  زد



در لينك زير، مطالب مفيدي در اين زمينه وجود دارد. 
http://forum.sarmaye.com/showthread.php?t=3426

----------


## en-babak

منطق فازی: در حل مسائل به کیفیت می پردازد که بر اساس شرایط جواب های مختلفی را می دهد از نظر الکترونیکی و سخت افزاری نه 0 مطلق و نه 1 مطلق را جواب می دهد

شبکه عصبی : جهت پیش بینی مسائل استفاده می شود و حتی قابل آموزش و یادگیری هم هست

----------

